
Seattle ‘Housing Affordability’ Law Forces Hard-Working Homeowners to Pay Ransom - tomohawk
https://ij.org/press-release/seattle-housing-affordability-law-forces-hard-working-homeowners-to-pay-ransom-for-building-permit-now-two-residents-are-fighting-back/
======
greesil
This looks like a conservative astroturfing site.

Other items from their site:

[https://ij.org/press-release/landmark-victory-for-parents-
in...](https://ij.org/press-release/landmark-victory-for-parents-in-u-s-
supreme-court-school-choice-case/)

Compare to nytimes on same subject:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/30/us/supreme-court-
religiou...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/30/us/supreme-court-religious-
schools-aid.html)

------
kwillets
Unfortunately this suit doesn't address the MHA law (a large tax on new
homes); they just found that this case wasn't subject to it.

